# 98-2001 f150 wiper motor color codes



## n0need4one (Sep 7, 2010)

well i purchased a wiper motor from a 2001 f150 the motor was working but when they cut the wires to take it off and give it to me i forgot to ask which wire was for high and low speed as well as ground i was wondering if anyone has used this kind of motor and could help me out as far as wire colors is a 5 pin connector that i have, a black and orange wire, a white one, a black, a white and black, and lastly a blue, i already search google and cant find the answer please help me,


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

n0need4one said:


> well i purchased a wiper motor from a 2001 f150 the motor was working but when they cut the wires to take it off and give it to me i forgot to ask which wire was for high and low speed as well as ground i was wondering if anyone has used this kind of motor and could help me out as far as wire colors is a 5 pin connector that i have, a black and orange wire, a white one, a black, a white and black, and lastly a blue, i already search google and cant find the answer please help me,


Same wires were used from about 87 through 2003 I believe:

Dark Blue/Orange: HIGH POSITIVE (Looks Like Black/Orange)
White: LOW POSITIVE
Black: GROUND
White/Black: Washer Pump


----------



## n0need4one (Sep 7, 2010)

well i recently called my friend who happens to own a 96 ford f150 and the connections and wires are not the same as the one from 2001, but ill give it a try with the setup you think might be, hopefully it'll work. Thanks for the input.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

n0need4one said:


> well i recently called my friend who happens to own a 96 ford f150 and the connections and wires are not the same as the one from 2001, but ill give it a try with the setup you think might be, hopefully it'll work. Thanks for the input.


Yep, just as madmax said.

Ford used several different plug styles on their wipers over the years (some had the washer pump tied in) but the color codes were pretty much the same.

You can use a 5 volt DC wall wart for testing and you probably can use the metal case of the motor as a ground for quick testing.

UPDATE:

I just talked to my brother (a Ford mechanic for 28 years) and he pointed me to this recall notice:

Recall Date
AUG 08, 2001

Model Affected
2001 FORD F150

Description
VEHICLE DESCRIPTION: PASSENGER CARS, SPORT UTILITY VEHICLES, AND LIGHT AND MEDIUM DUTY PICKUP TRUCKS. A SWITCH LOCATED IN THE PLASTIC COVER OF THE WIPER MOTOR GEAR CASE COULD MALFUNCTION AND OVERHEAT, POTENTIALLY RESULTING IN LOSS OF INTERMITTENT WIPER FUNCTION, LOSS OF WIPER PARK FUNCTION, COMPLETE LOSS OF WIPER FUNCTION, OR IGNITION OF THE PLASTIC COVER MATERIAL.


----------



## n0need4one (Sep 7, 2010)

Well ill try the battery deal as far as testing it, but for the recall well ill see if the junk yard i bought from is willing to change it. Thank you guys, i was in the believe that using the wrong cables could burn the motor or something.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

n0need4one said:


> Well ill try the battery deal as far as testing it, but for the recall well ill see if the junk yard i bought from is willing to change it. Thank you guys, i was in the believe that using the wrong cables could burn the motor or something.


Hope it helps. It's pretty hard to ruin a wiper motor, they are pretty tough animals to kill.


----------

